# So what fun stuff can I do with my UV-light?



## Lobo (Feb 21, 2006)

Threw in a 12led uv-light with my fenix order from lighthound. But am a bit confused over what to do with it? Mainly I wanted to play a bit CSI with it, but it doesnt seem to work on blood or saliva. Or how is it supposed to work? Cause now it just illuminates it like a regular light. 
Is there any other uses you could use it for? Charge solarcells or does it work as well with a regular light? Is there any point to use it on my plants?


----------



## carrot (Feb 21, 2006)

UV should work on urine and semen. From the 25 episodes of CSI I watched over the weekend, it appears they use something called Luminol to reveal bloodstains, not UV. Another interesting thing is, if you take a florescent highlighter, and rub it on your skin, the UV light will make your skin glow where you used the highlighter, even *after* you wash off the dye, due to the florescent markers being harder to wash away.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok, a bit gross maybe, but I'll try on urine and semen.


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 21, 2006)

ok try on rocks, and some of the soap at your house (all kind ).

just try dif. materials and you'll see....


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 21, 2006)

Just treat it as a black light, but in a flash light housing.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Feb 21, 2006)

I've found that my 12 LED/AA china light doesn't illuminate much. Only seems to work with glow in the dark things and the security strip on US cash. No bodily fluids. I was hoping to use it to find where my senile cat has used the garage floor as a toilet, but it doesn't show up.  My guess is the cheap LEDs aren't quite in the right spectrum.


----------



## tron3 (Feb 21, 2006)

I never talk about urine or semen in my threads, and yet mine get locked. :duh2: 

At least you didn't make a poll asking who to search for...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 21, 2006)

What cool uses have you found for your UV LED light?  
Question about UV lights  

-LT


----------



## Jefff (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to get one to luminate my GID watch hands..  I have read that they do the job really good


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 21, 2006)

I use my Inova X5 UV to quickly charge up the glow stars on the ceiling of our kids room at night. There is something about the frequency that really gets the stars charged up in just a few seconds. They then glow for quite a long time. It's become part of the bedtime routine!


cfb


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 21, 2006)

carrot said:


> From the 25 episodes of CSI I watched over the weekend,



:lolsign: 

Did you really?? Wow, thats a LOT of Tv man! :rock: :rock:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 21, 2006)

Turn out the lights and check around the stove. Then turn the lights back on and start scrubbing!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, grease stains really stand out. You really need to keep an eye out for urine. It's doesn't jump out at you like you think it would.


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 21, 2006)

Trust me on this one Lobo, you really don't want to shine it between knee and waist high level on the walls near the toilet in the bathroom at home you use most often.

You might have UV leds that peak their output around 405-410 nm, if so, try to get your hands on a few UV leds that peak out below 380nm and compare the two types. You will notice a big improvement in what the shorter 380 nanometer and below wavelength leds light up.

I use my UV led lights to check paper money mostly. The shorter wavelength UV leds illuminate the hidden security features on the newest series of Canadian notes amazingly well and then there is always the hidden emblems on the front of credit cards that only show up under UV light to check out as well.


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 21, 2006)

Take it into the bathroom. You'll be delightfully horrified


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 22, 2006)

I do a lot of graphics and use many differrent kinds of paper. Very often the paper will end up mixed up in different piles. 

I use my UV light to sort out the different kinds of paper, because they reflect UV light differently. 

Not much fun, but I saved a lot of money. Paper is not cheap.

dcarch8


----------



## Lobo (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice, but I probably wont go down the road flashing around my bathroom. What you don't know doesn't hurt you... 

Seems like the lighthounds 12-led UVlight is in the higher spectrum, but for that price, it's a bargain.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 22, 2006)

For those with weak stomachs...
I don't recommend hospital toilets or showers!
Been there, done that , felt a bit queasy.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 22, 2006)

Nyctophiliac said:


> For those with weak stomachs...
> I don't recommend hospital toilets or showers!
> Been there, done that , felt a bit queasy.




:naughty: :naughty: 

Have to remember to bring my Mag3dUVmod 26-380nm's with me next time I'm on EMT duty!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 22, 2006)

coldsolderjoint,

Better bring a bucket!!


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm up to the challenge of no bucket :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Yooper (Feb 22, 2006)

I use mine to charge GID fishing lures.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a Photon Freedom in UV and the UV range of the LED works well but you do have to get a wee bit close. Lots of "biohazards" around everywhere. Maybe that's why there is an infomercial for a urine-be-gone product. What is unsettling is that they sell it in a "whole house" size. :green: 

The list of things to illuminate is long, but I mostly use it while traveling (don't be afraid to ask for housekeeping or even a different room), checking currency, minerals, and GID things.


----------



## Bozzlite (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm. Now I can't wait to try my TLE-4UV that I received in the mail yesterday. I believe they advertised it to be in the 360 nm range.


----------

